# Optimize Intel Mobile 945GM

## alogim

Good evening. I just finished installing Gentoo on my old Acer Aspire 5610Z. It has no dedicated graphics card, but only an integrated one, more specifically the following one:

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
```

According to the wiki, it has a 3rd generation chipset, so I put intel i915 in my VIDEO_CARDS variable. I also emerged sys-kernel/linux-firmware and xf86-video-intel. I also created a file named /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/intel.conf and put the following:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "intel"

   Driver      "intel"

EndSection
```

How do I squeeze out every bit of power it has? This pc is used by my parents just for surfing the web and watch some videos. It looks watching videos on youtube is pretty laggy right now.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

alogim,

Put your /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto a pastebin site.

Xorg should use the best open source driver for your card without any help too, so your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/intel.conf should not be required.

The xf86-video-intel driver is depreciated in favour of the built into Xorg modesetting driver. Mesa provides acceleration there.

Post two Xorg.0.logs. One with your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/intel.conf in place and one with it moved out of the way.

Also, what does 

```
emerge --info mesa
```

 show.

----------

## alogim

Thank you for your answer, NeddySeagoon.

Here is the output of emerge --info mesa:

```

Portage 2.3.8 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r4, 4.12.12-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.12.12-gentoo-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2060_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:     1016704 total,    668444 free

KiB Swap:    1048572 total,   1048572 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 14 Oct 2017 16:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 3fcebc2222894f15512bfa969382f968bf61490e

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.28.1 p1.0) 2.28.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.32.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.28.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support readline sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915" XFCE_PLUGINS="clock" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

media-libs/mesa-17.0.6::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="bindist classic dri3 egl gallium gbm llvm nptl -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -gles2 -opencl -openmax -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -vaapi -valgrind -vdpau -vulkan -wayland -xa -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="i915 intel (-freedreno) -i965 -imx -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi (-vc4) (-vivante) -vmware"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mfxsr --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=1024 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mfxsr --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=1024 -pipe"

```

Here is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log with /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/intel.conf in place:

```
[    22.216] 

X.Org X Server 1.19.3

Release Date: 2017-03-15

[    22.216] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    22.216] Build Operating System: Linux 4.12.12-gentoo i686 Gentoo

[    22.216] Current Operating System: Linux gentooser2 4.12.12-gentoo #9 SMP Mon Oct 16 20:42:38 CEST 2017 i686

[    22.216] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.12.12-gentoo root=UUID=5e8a6b58-15a9-48ce-bb5a-1eaff9881e16 ro

[    22.216] Build Date: 14 October 2017  02:18:15PM

[    22.216]  

[    22.216] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[    22.216]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    22.216] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    22.217] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Oct 17 12:51:10 2017

[    22.273] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    22.273] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    22.330] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    22.330] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    22.330] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    22.330] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    22.343] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using the first device section listed.

[    22.343] (**) |   |-->Device "Intel Graphics"

[    22.343] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    22.343] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    22.343] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    22.343] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    22.343] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    22.382] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    22.382]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    22.382] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    22.382]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    22.382] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    22.382]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    22.385] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    22.385]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    22.385]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    22.387] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    22.387]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    22.387]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    22.387] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[    22.387] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    22.387] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    22.401] (II) Loader magic: 0x8281640

[    22.401] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    22.401]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    22.401]    X.Org Video Driver: 23.0

[    22.401]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[    22.401]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[    22.401] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    22.412] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:27a2:1025:0090 rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0000000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf0200000/262144, I/O @ 0x00005088/8, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    22.412] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:27a6:1025:0090 rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0080000/524288

[    22.413] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    22.423] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    22.576] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    22.576]    compiled for 1.19.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    22.576]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[    22.576] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    22.577] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    22.623] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    22.623]    compiled for 1.19.3, module version = 2.99.917

[    22.623]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    22.623]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[    22.623] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43

[    22.623] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics

[    22.623] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics

[    22.623] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics

[    22.623] (++) using VT number 7

[    22.650] (II) intel(0): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20170403

[    22.669] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GM

[    22.669] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86, sse2, sse3; using a maximum of 2 threads

[    22.669] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    22.669] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    22.669] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    22.669] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    22.669] (**) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" "sna"

[    22.670] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section

[    22.671] (**) intel(0): Found backlight control interface intel_backlight (type 'raw') for output LVDS1

[    22.671] (II) intel(0): Enabled output LVDS1

[    22.671] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[    22.671] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VGA1

[    22.671] (II) intel(0): Output TV1 has no monitor section

[    22.672] (II) intel(0): Enabled output TV1

[    22.672] (--) intel(0): Using a maximum size of 256x256 for hardware cursors

[    22.672] (II) intel(0): Output VIRTUAL1 has no monitor section

[    22.672] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VIRTUAL1

[    22.672] (--) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1280x800 on pipe 1

[    22.672] (==) intel(0): TearFree disabled

[    22.672] (==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    22.672] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    22.672] (II) Loading sub module "dri3"

[    22.673] (II) LoadModule: "dri3"

[    22.673] (II) Module "dri3" already built-in

[    22.673] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    22.673] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    22.673] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    22.673] (II) Loading sub module "present"

[    22.673] (II) LoadModule: "present"

[    22.673] (II) Module "present" already built-in

[    22.673] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    22.714] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Alviso (gen3) backend

[    22.714] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[    22.714] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    22.731] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[    22.731] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    22.748] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    22.748] (==) intel(0): Display hotplug detection enabled

[    22.765] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    22.765] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i915

[    22.765] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: va_gl

[    22.765] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 enabled

[    22.765] (II) intel(0): hardware support for Present enabled

[    22.765] (--) RandR disabled

[    24.562] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    24.563] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    24.563] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    24.563] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile

[    24.563] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    24.563] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control

[    24.563] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    24.563] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    24.563] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float

[    24.563] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    24.564] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i915

[    24.564] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    24.580] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1280x800@60.0 on LVDS1 using pipe 1, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none

[    24.606] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211

[    24.972] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    24.972] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    24.972] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[    24.973] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so

[    25.063] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    25.063]    compiled for 1.19.3, module version = 0.25.1

[    25.063]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    25.063]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[    25.063] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[    25.063] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    25.063] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

[    25.063] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    25.064] (II) event3  - (II) Power Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    25.064] (II) event3  - (II) Power Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[    25.064] (II) event3  - (II) Power Button: (II) device removed

[    25.080] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[    25.080] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    25.081] (II) event3  - (II) Power Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    25.081] (II) event3  - (II) Power Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[    25.082] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[    25.082] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    25.082] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Video Bus'

[    25.082] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    25.082] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[    25.082] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    25.082] (II) event4  - (II) Video Bus: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    25.082] (II) event4  - (II) Video Bus: (II) device is a keyboard

[    25.082] (II) event4  - (II) Video Bus: (II) device removed

[    25.100] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input4/event4"

[    25.100] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    25.101] (II) event4  - (II) Video Bus: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    25.101] (II) event4  - (II) Video Bus: (II) device is a keyboard

[    25.102] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    25.102] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    25.102] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[    25.102] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    25.102] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

[    25.102] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    25.103] (II) event2  - (II) Power Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    25.103] (II) event2  - (II) Power Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[    25.103] (II) event2  - (II) Power Button: (II) device removed

[    25.118] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2/event2"

[    25.118] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    25.119] (II) event2  - (II) Power Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    25.119] (II) event2  - (II) Power Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[    25.119] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[    25.119] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    25.119] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    25.120] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    25.120] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    25.120] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Sleep Button'

[    25.120] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    25.120] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

[    25.120] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    25.121] (II) event1  - (II) Sleep Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    25.121] (II) event1  - (II) Sleep Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[    25.121] (II) event1  - (II) Sleep Button: (II) device removed

[    25.136] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[    25.136] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    25.137] (II) event1  - (II) Sleep Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    25.137] (II) event1  - (II) Sleep Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[    25.139] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[    25.139] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    25.139] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    25.139] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    25.139] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[    25.139] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    25.140] (II) event5  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    25.140] (II) event5  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) device is a keyboard

[    25.140] (II) event5  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) device removed

[    25.156] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5/event5"

[    25.156] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    25.157] (II) event5  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    25.157] (II) event5  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) device is a keyboard

[    25.158] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event6)

[    25.158] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "libinput touchpad catchall"

[    25.158] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    25.158] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[    25.158] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    25.159] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    25.167] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    25.167]    compiled for 1.19.3, module version = 1.9.0

[    25.167]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    25.167]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[    25.167] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[    25.167] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    25.168] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[    25.184] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472 (res 65)

[    25.184] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448 (res 108)

[    25.184] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    25.184] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[    25.184] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple scroll-buttons

[    25.184] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[    25.184] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    25.184] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    25.200] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input13/event6"

[    25.200] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 11)

[    25.200] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    25.200] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    25.200] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.040

[    25.200] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    25.201] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    25.201] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    25.201] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    25.201] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    25.214] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 51712

[    25.214] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    25.214] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   73.50  1280 1312 1352 1464  800 804 808 837 -hsync -vsync (50.2 kHz eP)

```

Then, I deleted the above-mentioned /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/intel.conf file, rebooted, and the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log is:

```

[    21.649] 

X.Org X Server 1.19.3

Release Date: 2017-03-15

[    21.649] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    21.649] Build Operating System: Linux 4.12.12-gentoo i686 Gentoo

[    21.649] Current Operating System: Linux gentooser2 4.12.12-gentoo #9 SMP Mon Oct 16 20:42:38 CEST 2017 i686

[    21.649] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.12.12-gentoo root=UUID=5e8a6b58-15a9-48ce-bb5a-1eaff9881e16 ro

[    21.649] Build Date: 14 October 2017  02:18:15PM

[    21.649]  

[    21.649] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[    21.649]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    21.649] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    21.649] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Oct 17 12:56:35 2017

[    21.707] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    21.707] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    21.751] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    21.751] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    21.751] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    21.751] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    21.765] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    21.765] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    21.765] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    21.765] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    21.765] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    21.804] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    21.804]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    21.804] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    21.804]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    21.804] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    21.804]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    21.807] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    21.807]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    21.807]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    21.809] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    21.809]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    21.809]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    21.809] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[    21.809] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    21.809] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    21.823] (II) Loader magic: 0x8281640

[    21.823] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    21.823]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    21.823]    X.Org Video Driver: 23.0

[    21.823]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[    21.823]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[    21.823] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    21.828] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:27a2:1025:0090 rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0000000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf0200000/262144, I/O @ 0x00005088/8, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    21.828] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:27a6:1025:0090 rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0080000/524288

[    21.828] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    21.845] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    22.053] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    22.053]    compiled for 1.19.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    22.053]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[    22.053] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[    22.053] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 1

[    22.053] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[    22.053] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[    22.053] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4

[    22.053] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    22.054] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    22.055] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    22.100] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    22.100]    compiled for 1.19.3, module version = 2.99.917

[    22.100]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    22.100]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[    22.100] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    22.100] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    22.116] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    22.116]    compiled for 1.19.3, module version = 1.19.3

[    22.116]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    22.116]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[    22.116] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    22.116] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    22.116] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    22.116] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    22.116] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    22.116] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    22.117] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    22.117] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    22.117] (II) Unloading vesa

[    22.117] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    22.117] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43

[    22.118] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics

[    22.118] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics

[    22.118] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics

[    22.118] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    22.118] (++) using VT number 7

[    22.149] (II) intel(0): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20170403

[    22.154] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    22.169] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GM

[    22.169] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86, sse2, sse3; using a maximum of 2 threads

[    22.169] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    22.169] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    22.169] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    22.169] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    22.169] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section

[    22.170] (**) intel(0): Found backlight control interface intel_backlight (type 'raw') for output LVDS1

[    22.170] (II) intel(0): Enabled output LVDS1

[    22.170] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[    22.171] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VGA1

[    22.171] (II) intel(0): Output TV1 has no monitor section

[    22.171] (II) intel(0): Enabled output TV1

[    22.171] (--) intel(0): Using a maximum size of 256x256 for hardware cursors

[    22.171] (II) intel(0): Output VIRTUAL1 has no monitor section

[    22.171] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VIRTUAL1

[    22.171] (--) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1280x800 on pipe 1

[    22.172] (==) intel(0): TearFree disabled

[    22.172] (==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    22.172] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    22.172] (II) Loading sub module "dri3"

[    22.172] (II) LoadModule: "dri3"

[    22.172] (II) Module "dri3" already built-in

[    22.172] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    22.172] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    22.172] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    22.172] (II) Loading sub module "present"

[    22.172] (II) LoadModule: "present"

[    22.172] (II) Module "present" already built-in

[    22.172] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    22.172] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    22.172] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    22.214] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Alviso (gen3) backend

[    22.214] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[    22.214] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    22.231] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[    22.231] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    22.248] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    22.248] (==) intel(0): Display hotplug detection enabled

[    22.264] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    22.264] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i915

[    22.264] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: va_gl

[    22.264] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 enabled

[    22.264] (II) intel(0): hardware support for Present enabled

[    22.264] (--) RandR disabled

[    24.006] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    24.006] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    24.006] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    24.006] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile

[    24.006] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    24.006] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control

[    24.006] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    24.007] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    24.007] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float

[    24.007] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    24.008] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i915

[    24.008] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    24.021] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1280x800@60.0 on LVDS1 using pipe 1, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none

[    24.030] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211

[    24.427] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    24.427] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    24.427] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[    24.428] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so

[    24.518] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.518]    compiled for 1.19.3, module version = 0.25.1

[    24.518]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    24.518]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[    24.518] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[    24.518] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    24.518] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

[    24.518] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    24.519] (II) event3  - (II) Power Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    24.519] (II) event3  - (II) Power Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[    24.519] (II) event3  - (II) Power Button: (II) device removed

[    24.536] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[    24.536] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    24.537] (II) event3  - (II) Power Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    24.537] (II) event3  - (II) Power Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[    24.538] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[    24.538] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    24.538] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Video Bus'

[    24.538] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    24.538] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[    24.538] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    24.538] (II) event4  - (II) Video Bus: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    24.538] (II) event4  - (II) Video Bus: (II) device is a keyboard

[    24.539] (II) event4  - (II) Video Bus: (II) device removed

[    24.554] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input4/event4"

[    24.554] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    24.555] (II) event4  - (II) Video Bus: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    24.555] (II) event4  - (II) Video Bus: (II) device is a keyboard

[    24.556] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    24.556] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    24.556] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[    24.556] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    24.556] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

[    24.556] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    24.557] (II) event2  - (II) Power Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    24.557] (II) event2  - (II) Power Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[    24.557] (II) event2  - (II) Power Button: (II) device removed

[    24.574] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2/event2"

[    24.574] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    24.575] (II) event2  - (II) Power Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    24.575] (II) event2  - (II) Power Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[    24.576] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[    24.576] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    24.576] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    24.577] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    24.577] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    24.577] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Sleep Button'

[    24.577] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    24.577] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

[    24.577] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    24.578] (II) event1  - (II) Sleep Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    24.578] (II) event1  - (II) Sleep Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[    24.578] (II) event1  - (II) Sleep Button: (II) device removed

[    24.593] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[    24.593] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    24.594] (II) event1  - (II) Sleep Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    24.594] (II) event1  - (II) Sleep Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[    24.596] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[    24.596] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    24.596] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    24.596] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    24.596] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[    24.596] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    24.597] (II) event5  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    24.597] (II) event5  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) device is a keyboard

[    24.597] (II) event5  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) device removed

[    24.613] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5/event5"

[    24.613] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    24.614] (II) event5  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    24.614] (II) event5  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) device is a keyboard

[    24.615] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event6)

[    24.615] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "libinput touchpad catchall"

[    24.615] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    24.615] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[    24.615] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    24.615] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    24.622] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.622]    compiled for 1.19.3, module version = 1.9.0

[    24.622]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    24.622]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[    24.622] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[    24.622] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    24.622] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[    24.641] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472 (res 65)

[    24.641] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448 (res 108)

[    24.641] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    24.641] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[    24.641] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple scroll-buttons

[    24.641] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[    24.641] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    24.641] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    24.657] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input13/event6"

[    24.657] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 11)

[    24.657] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    24.657] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    24.657] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.040

[    24.657] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    24.658] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    24.658] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    24.658] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    24.658] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    24.705] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 51712

[    24.705] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    24.705] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   73.50  1280 1312 1352 1464  800 804 808 837 -hsync -vsync (50.2 kHz eP)

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

alogim,

There is no difference in the two setups. When you leave Xorg to do its own thing, it prefers the intel driver.

```
[    22.053] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[    22.053] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 1

[    22.053] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[    22.053] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[    22.053] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4 
```

If you are prepared to run some video benchmarks you could remove xf86-video-intel, so that the modesetting driver was used.

With Xorg-1.19.3 that's what I was expecting anyway.

Its worth adding  USE="vaapi vdpau xvmc".  Video drivers can use either vaapi or vdpau and I don't know which one Intel GPUs use.

xvmc is for X Video Motion Compensation.  Its an old technology, it was mostly used for interlaced video sources (Analogue TV) being rendered on non interlaced displays.

Rebuild world with -N option so they take effect.

Your 

```
CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3"
```

setting looks OK.  Multimedia applications with hand crafted code will use them, so that's as good as it gets.

Do you get framedropping in video?

```
   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    22.669] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    22.669] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    22.669] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor 

...

[    24.580] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1280x800@60.0 on LVDS1 using pipe 1, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none 
```

The GPU has to do 60Hz to keep up, otherwise the player will drop frame to keep the timing correct and the video will appear to be jerky.

Sound and video sync is another issue.

----------

## alogim

There actually are some differences:

 when I use the configuration file, no errors are shown;

 when there is no configuration file, the following happens, as you can see above:

```

[    22.053] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[    22.053] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 1

[    22.053] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[    22.053] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[    22.053] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4 

```

and then it immediately says 

```

[    22.116] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    22.116] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    22.116] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    22.116] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    22.116] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    22.116] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    22.117] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    22.117] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    22.117] (II) Unloading vesa

[    22.117] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

alogim,

Thats the Xorg automatic config doing its thing, once its made up its mind, it uses the same settings as you forced on it with the configuration file.

It works out a list of possible drivers, in order of preference.

```
[    22.053] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[    22.053] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 1

[    22.053] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[    22.053] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[    22.053] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4 
```

Then tries to load them all.

You have xf86-video-intel installed as its set in your VIDEO_CARDS=

modesetting is built into Xorg.

Neither  fbdev, nor vesa are installed, so they can't be loaded. The errors can be ignored.

Xorg will use the inter driver anyway, if it can, as its top of the list.

I should have said that there are no practical differences.  Xorg got to the same place via a different route.

If you 

```
emerge -1 xf86-video-vesa xf86-video-fbdev
```

the errors will go away, the drivers will be loaded but not used.

You don't need to do that, it won't change the way Xorg works.

----------

## Ant P.

That i945 won't benefit from VDPAU or VA-API, no need to waste time trying. XvMC would work if you configure it with eselect, but it's ancient and only really useful if you watch DVDs.

The best thing you can do for sites like youtube on hardware like that is to install mpv + youtube-dl and play the videos via that instead. Having a browser inbetween kills performance (though some are worse than others).

----------

## alogim

Ant P.: Do you suggest unsetting vaapi vdpau xvmc in the USE flags?

----------

## Ant P.

If they're already there, don't bother removing them. It doesn't make a difference either way at runtime, it just wastes time compiling.

----------

## alogim

Yeah, you are right. Thank you.

----------

